# FreeBSD on ThinkPad X1 Carbon



## balanga (Jul 21, 2019)

I just picked up a ThinkPad X1 Carbon at a car boot sale today and am wondering what, if any problems I may have installing FreeBSD on it...
It currently has Windows 10 on it which I would prefer to preserve, but whether on a separate partition or under bhyve or Virtual Box i'm unsure about. Advice welcome...

One annoying thing about it is that it does't come with an RJ45 port so I need an adapter.


----------



## Birdy (Jul 23, 2019)

Did you have a look here?


----------



## balanga (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks. Not sure which generation it is...


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 23, 2019)

Here are instuctions how to identify the type/generation.


----------



## balanga (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks. It's a Type 3443 ie 1st Gen - ie from 2012. Didn't realise they had been around for so long, still, it's a nice machine and I'm looking forward to installing FreeBSD on it.


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> One annoying thing about it is that it does't come with an RJ45 port so I need an adapter.



So, ordered and received a ThinkPad RJ45 adapter and it doesn't fit any opening... Does anyone know how to specify what sort of  port it uses. This one currently on Ebay looks to be slightly bigger, but I don't want to buy another one to find it doesn't fit... Maybe there is some sort of adapter which allows a smaller connector to fit a larger port... Finding detailed info on these is proving somewhat difficult.


----------



## Birdy (Jul 27, 2019)

See here and select _Cables & Adapters_ in the left column.


----------



## balanga (Jul 27, 2019)

Actually it doesn't list such a cable, because, apparently the 1st Generation models do not have a port for such  a cable. What I believed to be the port for this, is, in fact a Mini DisplayPort port. So search over... I just have to use a normal USB Ethernet adapter, but then no PXE...


----------

